# Can I remove the arm rest of my carseat?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I am trying to fit 3 carseats across in my e-350, which I've done, but I think things would fit a little more comfortably if I was able to remove the arm rests of two booster seats to allow more room for the infant carseat (a baby bucket type).

My main questions are: does this interfere with the safety of the carseats (alpha omega elites), and how do I remove them? Can they be put back on?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Absolutely not. The armrests are what keep the lap belt in position during a crash, and that's the primary job of a booster. Removing them seriously compromises the child's safety.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope, you cannot modify any carseat in any way.


----------

